# Not going to buy into the hype.



## ar_wildflower (Jan 2, 2010)

It's the new year and everyone is thinking about, reading about advertising for weight loss stuff. I'm not going to be scamed this year. I have enuff stuff (a pair of shoes, a sturdy chair, a dirt road, a tv with fit tv) at home to excercise with, I can count calories as easily (and cheaper)than I can count points. I do not need any purchased thing to lose weight.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm hear ya but of course sometimes it's fun to look the part while working out with FitTv...Yoga top and bottoms, and nice scarves for Belly Dance and how about a colorful hanky to wiggle over our heads...~lol~...


----------



## Tobemeghan (Jan 16, 2010)

I hear you. So far I have lost 53lbs by walking (60 mins a day or 4 miles) and keeping in my calorie goal. Nothing fancy needed!


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

I lost 70 lbs in 8 months and I hardly exercised. Never routine exercise.

working the farm was my usual workload. I just ate lighter, healthier, drank tons of water and shut the pie hole when I knew I ate enough for the day.

nothing magical about losing weight......it is JUST dang hard some weeks though..LOL


----------



## ar_wildflower (Jan 2, 2010)

Way to go guys!! I have a 30 lb goal for myself. Mostly baby pudge. I want to get out and walk and use the lawn tractor less, for exercise. I need to try to stick to 1200 calorie diet too. I love athletic clothes too, I longing wander through the womens department at Wal-mart. Thankfully I'm too cheap to buy much.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Good thinking, Wildflower  

I like all the promos, shows, sellers of weightloss items....they give me ... hmm.. incentive, I guess. I KNOW that I won't use the exercise ball, or treadmill (we have one), the bands, the DVD...I won't tke the supplements, nor drink the cans of shakes. And even if I DO somehow manage to do it for a few weeks...I'll go right back to the old way of eating. 

Some people DO need and can use the various things. I don't care WHAT it is that helps someone to lose weight. If they are healthier because of a DVD or a supplement or a daily Cookie...YAHOOO!!!!

The best thing I found about walking is that the more you do it, the more you WANT to do..and the more energy you have to do it. 

OOOOO! You is cheap! Think of the all the gasoline you will be saving by not using the lawn tractor!! Put that money in a piggy bank for CLOTHES!!! :dance:


----------



## ar_wildflower (Jan 2, 2010)

I jogged 1/4 mile and walked 3/4 today. Ate like crap but can't beat myself up. I was hoping it would pick up my mood more than it did. I have been on the verge of tears most of the day. Just can't shake the blues today.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

This time of year it's common, Wildflower. Low light levels, day after day of overcast. too cold to go out and run in the sun..nothing growing...blah  You did GREAT! I can't even jog a BLOCK! Weel, i could..but I"d die..so....

Excellent work on the exercise. You should be proud of yourself. Sleep well tonight, and watch your mood elevate tomorrow!


----------



## ar_wildflower (Jan 2, 2010)

Well I haven't done well at all guys. I am afraid to weigh, I know the numbers can't be good. I need to get ahold of a healthier frame of mind. I need to love my body too much to make it feel so bad. When I was doing so well, for about 3 weeks, I felt really good. Now I feel bloated and crampy and just slumped! I feel like when I am really on goal with the "diet" it takes over my life so when reality finally wins and I can't focus just on my diet and exercise, it totally falls apart.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Here's something you can do... might help. (At least it helps me.  Think of a treat you would like to have. Like chocolate... a chocolate bar is about 220 calories. Now for the day, eat really healthy stuff, and do your exercise - and don't be fooled! Some "healthy" stuff is really high calorie. An Odwalla bar has as many calories and as much fat as that candy bar you're saving for! (albeit of a different quality, and I do believe that it is better for you than the candy- great if you are doing sports). When you make your calorie goal, and your exercise goal, you know that that mood-boosting chocolate is waiting at the end of the day.  You should never feel deprived of anything. You can have anything you want with a little planning, just not all on the same day.  You should see our superbowl menu - a few modifications and we are having a really nice party. 

Oh, and good old fashioned hot chocolate made in water has about 150 calories. - a perfectly reasonable number for a snack! I have that often! 

HTH
Cindyc.


----------



## Lauri (Sep 20, 2008)

It saddends me sometimes........I know the food I am eating is "healthy" as far as we grow it, etc. And we truly do not have junk food around the house. But it's hard to just shut my mouth. I am contantly telling myself....Lauri you really aren't hungry, you really dont need (fill in the blank here) any more.


And as I approach 50, I know the weight will be harder and harder to drop. I think of how big my mom and my grandma are/where, and I am afraid I am destin for the same "figure".

I really need to excerise, but my feet hurt all the time.


----------



## ar_wildflower (Jan 2, 2010)

I have long been opposed to "working out" I mean doing an action only to burn calories. I love to walk and jog because I'm going somewhere or do work outside. With the weather so .. how shall I say "Yucky" I broke down and just moved for 30 min 3 days this week. I am so pysched about it. It was fun! I kind of did circuit training. My thighs and deltoids are sore!! I will try to keep it up.


----------



## starkraven4 (Sep 20, 2004)

I am on my way to loosing weight also. The thing about it is, I am not really on a diet, I just finally got some information that I could use for me. I read some books that put some things into perspective for me and changed my paradigm. I read "The Gabriel Method" and I read an E-book called "Pounds and Inches" (I got it free). The information I garnered from these two books, and some help from EFT(Emotional Freedom Techniques - an acupressure do it yourself technique) I stopped trying to lose weight out of desperation and started listening to my body. Before, I could not be bothered by keeping a food journal, but all the sudden the light came on and I knew that is what I needed to do. After understanding that I could overcome my cravings and desires for food that were really stuffing emotions, I kept a food journal and started to watch how what I ate affected me. From reading the books, I decided that I needed to eat larger breakfast and lunch meal, smaller dinner. Eat dinner earlier for the most apart with a protein and a vegetable. Protein and carb ratio makes a difference especially at dinner time. I can still eat what I want, but I find that I do not want to eat all the sugary things I use to eat like mad. I dont have cravings anymore. If there is a piece of pie or something, I can eat and enjoy it and be done. Its great, and I know that its not going to be a struggle like it used to be, no more yoyo. 
Good luck on your journey.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Yuppers, starkraven4 some of those old sayings like:

"Eat breakfast like a king, lunch like a prince and supper like a pauper" ring true. 

Wisconsin Ann's soup seems to help when I get...stuck. I need to go back to the basics.

As many here can attest, it's really all about expending more calories than you're taking in - not about how you "dress" it. I'm too old and too poor to buy cute workout clothes or the latest trend in equipment. 

I did find a great bike at the thrift store recently & now that the weather is changing, I'll be riding it. I hate winter/snow/sleet/wind as it's hard to go outside & hike, etc.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

The first thing I did, was to take the word diet out of my vocabulary. I say food program. Its for life...not just to lose weight. The I had to stop buying the sweets that tempted me to overindulge...Out of sight, out of mind. Keep a journal of the food I DO eat and the calories in volved. IE SPark people...
Then keep focused on my excersise routine, and live in that moment, not thinking of what I had to do next. Already I am starting to enjoy the food I do eat, and the change I see in my body...I keep telling myself that if I let myself overindulge, the weight will come right back. I will feel bad about myself and my clothes wont fit comfortably. Other then stalling out right now on the scale, I know my body is getting more fit....Its a matter of how much I want to be good to me......


----------

